# Limbo



## tommers (Sep 11, 2010)

If you have an Xbox 360 then buy this game.  It's 1200 points.

I'm about 35 mins in and I feel quite sick.

It's brilliant.













Ah, I knew I should have checked...
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/330156-Limbo-Xbox-360


----------



## tommers (Sep 12, 2010)

Just finished it.  The start is better than the end, it all gets a bit reaction-y but there are some really great puzzles, it's absolutely gorgeous to look at and it's genuinely quite harrowing in places.

I love it.  Well worth a tenner.

Just a shame I had to look up how to do the end.  Didn't realise it was the end.


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Got round to played demo last didn't take long.  Only bit I got stuck on was spider as I didn't got left of screen for a bit and didn't see XXXX on floor
Full version I hope it hard to complete parts?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 13, 2010)

Played a bit of the demo before switching it off bored.


----------



## tommers (Sep 13, 2010)

yeah, it definitely gets harder the longer it goes on but it's not the longest game in the world.  i finished it in about 6 hours or so (reviewers say it is 3 or 4 hours, but either they're really quick or it's 3 hours if you know all the solutions.)  There are a couple of puzzles that you spend 20 mins puzzling over and, towards the end, there are a lot that depend on your reactions but I thought it was hard enough to make you think but not hard enough that you got frustrated.  I felt a genuine sense of achievement with a couple.

Really I just liked that it was so different.  After playing the Mafia II demo, which was GTA in a sharp suit, then it was, well, maybe not _nice_ but good to play something which actually turns a few things round and makes you sit there and think.  By the end I hated it when the boy died (which he does.  A lot.)  The end's nice too.

KE - we all know about your (lack of) taste in games.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 13, 2010)

tommers said:


> .
> 
> KE - we all know about your (lack of) taste in games.



LOL! My tastes are great!


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 14, 2010)

^ never seen you play TF2  bad tastes


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 14, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> ^ never seen you play TF2  bad tastes


 
Great game, haven't played it for ages though...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 16, 2013)

*bump*

This is now out on iOS. I'm not usually one for games but its great


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 16, 2013)

Badland, which was free for the App Store 5th anniversary recently, is quite similar to Limbo in feel, I thought.

I doubt I'll get it on iOS as I've already finished it on the Mac, but it's pretty great. As mentioned above, the beginning is better than the end, but it's more that the beginning is really amazing in a way that's hard to keep up, rather than the end bits being bad.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 16, 2013)

I am amused to see that KE also slated this game before I ever played it, because this just reinforces how we just disagree completely about every single game ever


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 16, 2013)

Played it late last year again, still boring.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 16, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I am amused to see that KE also slated this game before I ever played it, because this just reinforces how we just disagree completely about every single game ever


 

I find that oddly comforting.


----------



## Epona (Jul 27, 2013)

OH loves this game, he's well into modern platform games. I have a copy on my Steam account but he is waiting for it to come up on sale so that he can have his own copy.

He says his favourite bit is "where you're jumping over all the dead bodies".


----------



## Reno (Jul 27, 2013)

Just playing this on my ipad. I'm not really a gamer and fairly rubbish at it, but I like nice design and this looks gorgeous. Not a fan of a lot of game aesthetic otherwise.


----------

